
“Disclaimer” vs. “disclosure” - js2
https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/115850/disclaimer-vs-disclosure
======
js2
Disclaimer is probably the word I see misused most often on HN.

A simple rule of thumb: unless your statement is appearing at the end of
political ad or work of fiction, you most likely want to use "disclosure."

More simply: just leave the word out and make your statement. You can write "I
work for company X" without putting "disclosure:" in front.

